# Dentures



## Kaya (Jul 3, 2014)

I have dry mouth...and the meds I take cause it to be worse than usual. Which means I get little cavities often no matter how well I take care of my teeth. The dentist today I should consider dentures. The spit in the jar kind. 

So...anyone here have those? What is it like? Do you hate them and wish you just kept your real teeth...or are you happy with them and there are no probs?


----------



## Lon (Jul 3, 2014)

I have worn a full set of dentures since having my original teeth knocked out in 1957. I am on my second set and have had no problem eating or adjusting to them. I have never had them pop or slip out and they look quite natural so they tell me.


----------



## Kaya (Jul 3, 2014)

No mouth sores? No gagging?


----------



## Lon (Jul 3, 2014)

Kaya said:


> No mouth sores? No gagging?



Never have had any mouth sores or a gagging problem. I can devour corn on the cob and chew down a steak with the best of them. Dentures are much better than enduring the discomfort of bad teeth and gums. Dentists make a great living with the endless procedures to get people to keep their own teeth, even if it's just a few of them.


----------



## Bettyann (Jul 3, 2014)

I first got my upper plate when I was only 26 years old... had them pulled on purpose in order to have a 'normal' smile. I was missing the two teeth that are supposed to be between your very most middle teeth and your eye teeth...I was miserably self conscious... Found a dentist who was willing to go along with it. NEVER EVER have regretted it. Lord knows its better than constant cavity problems... It took a few weeks to get used to them, but whenever I looked in the mirror and smiled, I was SO happy that I had it done.


----------



## Kaya (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you for the replies so far. I am seriously contemplating doing this. I guess what I have to decide is...if I do it...whether to do the uppers first and wait for the lowers...or do the whole sheband of uppers AND lowers at the same time.


----------



## Mike (Jul 4, 2014)

I have a full upper set and a partial lower one.

I hate them, but need them or I couldn't eat
very much.

My teeth were knocked out in an accident many
years ago.

At first I couldn't eat properly because they moved
too much, but I started using "Fixodent" to glue them
in place and now I am used to them.

Still don't like them though.

Mike.


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 5, 2014)

I love mine except I can't bite off corn on the cob or through Apple skins. From earliest age, had "soft" teeth, even tho had good nutrition growing up & reg checkups. went through years of pain, fillings, root canals, crowns, partial plates, finally extractions here & there. My natural teeth were very nice looking, straight & white, I use Fixodent with scope flavor. I may have to reapply a little later in the day if I'm talking a lot, saliva melts the adhesive. If you do go for them, try to get the best oral surgeon to do the extractions, and a "denturist" to make the teeth. Mine worked together beforehand, & I got temporary plates right at the extraction procedure, so I never had to have that "caved in" mouth look. Good luck.


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 5, 2014)

Just wanted to add, do both upper & lower at the same time! Get it over with, & they will heal at the same time & rate, & upper & lowers will mesh together better.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 5, 2014)

I have one tooth missing and am going to have an implant for it. Personally, I would avoid dentures as long as possible.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 5, 2014)

Her teeth were like stars....they came out at night!


----------



## Misty (Jul 5, 2014)

Kaya said:


> I have dry mouth...and the meds I take cause it to be worse than usual. Which means I get little cavities often no matter how well I take care of my teeth. The dentist today I should consider dentures. The spit in the jar kind.
> 
> So...anyone here have those? What is it like? Do you hate them and wish you just kept your real teeth...or are you happy with them and there are no probs?



Hi Kaya  I have a dry mouth also, and I use "Biotene" fluoride tooth paste and they also have a mouth rinse too. It works good. I don't have dentures, so I can't add anything to help on that.


----------



## Ina (Jul 5, 2014)

My hubby had all his teeth removed when he was 39. His teeth were in horrible condition. He had a large over bite ,so it was hard to get a good fit him.
He spit the first pair out onto the freeeway.The second set still resides in their container.
But hubby took some advice from my mom, and built up the toughness of his gums. This took a couple of years, but he can eat steak, or corn on the cob. The big PLUSS is you can not see his old overbite. The full beard hide the missing teeth, and people can't even tell there are no teeth.
On the other side of that, I'm 62 and still have all my teeth, and only three cavities. :grin:


----------



## d0ug (Jul 6, 2014)

Slaves would rattled their chains to show their freedom.
is that the same as showing off your dentures to show good health?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 6, 2014)

I personally,would never,ever have my teeth extracted unless it were absolutely necessary. In fact I have nightmares about loosing my teeth. Luckily,I don`t have problems with them. My SIL`s step dad went to Mexico a few years ago and had all his teeth extracted and then was fitted with dentures at the same time. I knew he was asking for trouble when he did that-what if they didn`t fit right? Well,they didn`t,but he was stuck with them. Yes,he saved a lot of money going that route (although had he had them done here,he did have insurance that would have covered some of the cost) Anyway,he lost a tremendous amount of weight immediately because he could eat nothing but soup. He has never gained any weight back. He only has his teeth in when he is around people-the minute he gets home,he takes them out. My oldest sister also had all of her teeth extracted quite a few years ago-she had terrible gum problems. But she had them all replaced with implants. This was many years ago when dental implants were a newer thing. She ultimately had problems with them and ended up,some years later,having them all replaced. Can`t even guess how much she has spent altogether-I know the first time around was over $20,000-I`m guessing the second time was at least twice that much.


----------



## Kaya (Jul 6, 2014)

Not sure I have much of a choice. I get my teeth cleaned every 4 months. Every 4 months, they find 2 to 3 more small cavities. I use biotene, phos-phur, brush OFTEN, floss OFTEN and nothing is stopping this from progressing. I will probably have to get dentures, and I don't have much choice in who does it or who designs them. Medi-Cal pays for it since I am poor, so I get what I get from them.

I am dreading it, too. But I don't see a way out. My immune system is shot, too. Which probably is helping on the ruination of my teeth. I go in to yet another dentis...my old one...and must cough up 100 bucks for xrays and him to do an examination. He will be the second opinion I want. Medi-Cal does not pay for second opinions. And I want one because this is a big decision. IF he says my teeth are just going to continue to do this...then....dentures it will be. If he says it is not as bad as the other dentist said..then I will go ahead and try to keep them as long as I can. I won't know the answer until Tuesday.


----------

